# Ever had a crush on a fictional character? :P



## AuntHen (Apr 5, 2010)

I used to have the biggest crush when I was like 6 or 7 on Mark from G-Force. I think his name was Mark (the guy in white). That was the most awesome cartoon. I always wanted to be Princess!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Apr 5, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> I used to have the biggest crush when I was like 6 or 7 on Mark from G-Force. I think his name was Mark (the guy in white). That was the most awesome cartoon. I always wanted to be Princess!



Ok, I'm REALLY dating myself here, but there was a show called Dark Shadows in the 70s. At the time I didn't know it was a soap opera. One of the main characters was Barnabas Collins, a vampire. I remember going to sleep with my head turned 'just in case'. LOL! 

View attachment igns-vampire-tv-20090611031015447.jpg


----------



## moore2me (Apr 5, 2010)

One of my first crushes on a fictional character was Heathcliff from Wuthering Heights. I admired his dark, brooding, unconventional nature while being a social outcast. 

Note to young women looking for a good man. Heathcliff is NOT a good role model to use - no matter how romantic we think he is.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 5, 2010)

Too long a list to name them all. lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 6, 2010)

Mr. Darcy.. swoon!!


----------



## mimosa (Apr 6, 2010)

When I was 11, I had a crush on Edward Scissorhands. :wubu:


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 6, 2010)

When I was 13 I had a crush on Catty from Gall Force. Don't judge me


----------



## SparklingBBW (Apr 6, 2010)

When I was 6 years old I used to pretend to be married to Steve Austin -- and I'm not talking about the wrestler! 

....and yes, in case anyone is wondering, I still like to pretend that I'm Bionic! Doesn't every girl? 

.


----------



## Dmitra (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm going to go with bmann's answer: Too many to list.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 6, 2010)

*Johnny Castle - the most beautiful man I've ever seen in my life.*:wubu:
First laid eyes on him when I was 11 years old and it's been love ever since. I wore out my first vhs copy of Dirty Dancing and the second got a bit fuzzy after a while. I own 3 different DVD copies of the movie (regular, Collector's, and 20th Anniversary) and will be getting another in May when they release the Limited Keepsake Edition.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 6, 2010)

Too many to list.
The majority would be a list of Vampire characters.
Usually "Dracula" from various remakes of the movie.
[Gah. Gary Oldman as dracula for instance? .. *Swoon *]





Also, Darian/Tuxedo Mask from the american shown version of "Sailor Moon" 









Annnnd. Meier from Vampire Hunter D [bloodlust, I think?] 







I have a vampire [and I mean older classy ect, not twilight/vamp diaries kinda vamps.*Gag* ] weakness.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 6, 2010)

Definate win


----------



## jewels_mystery (Apr 6, 2010)

I have to also go with Dark Shadows. I thought Quintin Collins are so sexy. :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 6, 2010)

Despite YPP's gag  I have to say Twilight was the worst thing ever for me to read. There was a genuine sense of overwhelming loss for me when the series was over and Edward was no longer "mine."  hahaha. 

And I'm with Megan on Mr. Darcy. :wubu: That crush will last *forever.* :wubu:


----------



## BBW Goddess Anna (Apr 6, 2010)

From G-Force I had a crush on Keyop, maybe because he was so freaking goofy. Also, I Loved Captain Harlock! And Lancer/Yellow Dancer from Robotech New Generations.







:wubu:
I was big into anime for a long while so I had several passing crushes for most of the boys, especially the effeminate looking ones.


----------



## Weeze (Apr 6, 2010)

Actually, when I was little and the idea of fictional characters on TV eluded me, I was convinced I was going to marry Doug Funny.


----------



## Micara (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh GOD yes!!!

First of all, Snape from Harry Potter is my perfect man. I spent the entire book series in love with him. I even wrote my own love story/fan fiction about him. (If anyone is interested in that sort of thing, here's a link: http://www.fanfiction.net/s/5256850/1/The_Christmas_Rose)






Also, I am in love with Charlie from "The Perks of Being a Wallflower". Actually, my current boyfriend reminds me quite a bit of Charlie, so lucky me! :wubu:






Those are my big 2, but I've also had crushes on: DiNozzo from "NCIS"; Detective Munch from "Law & Order: SVU"; Sawyer from "Lost"; and Gargamel from "The Smurfs". (Don't ask.)

For awhile I was afraid that I was only capable of falling in love with fictional characters. But luckily, that's not true.


----------



## Tad (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm in the 'too many to list' camp, generally characters from books. Although as an FA I was usually conflicted because I knew I preferred plump bodies, but I'd fall in love with the character. I refrain from telling my wife how much she reminds me of George (never Georgina!) from The Famous Five 

Interesting timing on this thread, too, as this past weekend my son confessed his first crush on a character from a book. I assured him it was normal and fine, but I may have exaggerated when I told him he'd forget it in time....some you do, some you don't.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 6, 2010)

This is a baaaad picture, but it's the only one I could find.

Dave Gregory from The Secret of Shadow Ranch. I think Micara and Fluffy51888 can relate to this one.


----------



## Micara (Apr 6, 2010)

Crystal said:


> This is a baaaad picture, but it's the only one I could find.
> 
> Dave Gregory from The Secret of Shadow Ranch. I think Micara and Fluffy51888 can relate to this one.



OMG Yes!!!! Dave was so hot!!!! 

Also, Henry Bolet Jr from "Legend of the Crystal Skull"






and Colin Baxter from "The Phantom of Venice"! Can't find a good pic of him.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh to be 5 years old and in love again.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 6, 2010)

Susie! I loved her.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Apr 6, 2010)

_Had_ a crush? I have one ever since I was six and I think it will last forever. Leonardo, the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle.








:wubu:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 6, 2010)

Micara said:


> For awhile I was afraid that I was only capable of falling in love with fictional characters. But luckily, that's not true.



Not at all judging from this thread. When Patrick Swayze died, I cried buckets for hours and hours knowing Johnny Castle was gone and I never had the chance to meet him (I still have weak moments if I see a picture of him towards the end of his battle and anytime I attempt to read his autobiography). I might be one of the more extreme cases, lol, but it's nice to see we're not alone in loving someone who isn't really real (hey, fantasies are a good thing, imo!)


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes I did. I had a crush on Alice from Disney's _Alice in Wonderland_ (the cartoon version). I would just stare at her picture in my picture novel of the movie. I always thought she was just adorable.


----------



## Micara (Apr 6, 2010)

How could I forget Legolas??? Not Orlando Bloom. Legolas. I can't stand Orlando Bloom.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 6, 2010)

YES. *Totally* with you on that one, Micara! :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 6, 2010)

Ooh, let us not forget my first-ever fictional character crush, as a little girl:






Edit: Atreyu was my crush, not the dragon, just for clarity.  Though, for some reason I was completely convinced he was going to grow up to die tragically, like from a drug overdose. No idea where that idea came from.


----------



## Micara (Apr 6, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ooh, let us not forget my first-ever fictional character crush, as a little girl:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Atreyu was my crush, not the dragon, just for clarity.  Though, for some reason I was completely convinced he was going to grow up to die tragically, like from a drug overdose. No idea where that idea came from.



Yes!!! Atreyu was so dreamy. :wubu:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 6, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Though, for some reason I was completely convinced he was going to grow up to die tragically, like from a drug overdose. No idea where that idea came from.



He's a tattoo artist now, and his wife is.. rather odd looking. But I digress. He didn't die from a drug overdose lol.


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Apr 6, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Too many to list.
> The majority would be a list of Vampire characters.
> Usually "Dracula" from various remakes of the movie.
> [Gah. Gary Oldman as dracula for instance? .. *Swoon *]
> ...





LOL, Iused to have a crush on Chad 

View attachment yuuichirou10.jpg


----------



## Paquito (Apr 6, 2010)

Also, the only Disney Princess I could really stand.


----------



## Micara (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok, apparently I should have went with the "too many to list" option...

Obi-Wan Kenobi


----------



## Kinnaird (Apr 6, 2010)

Seriously? This is a REAL question?






Any man who says otherwise aint telling the truth!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 6, 2010)

Ohnoes.
How could I forget?

Major Crush on "Crono" From Chrono Trigger.





And Egon Spengler from Ghostbusters [the animated series, mind you.]





(Go Figure!  )

I also found the movie character very attractive too. Just.. more-so in cartoon form. [Yay for being a kid!]


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 6, 2010)

This kinda remind me about a thread I started once about if anyone ever had a crush on a cartoon character? (http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57097)

So, I'll answer "live action" characters.

My first fictional character crush, I had when I was 12, and I saw _Beautiful Girls_. The girl in question was Marty, a know-it-all, old soul 13-year old.





Other fictional crushes:





Gypsy (Sara Rue) in _Gypsy 83_ - chubby punker




Liz Lemon (Tina Fey) in _30 Rock_ - nerdy, funny and clumsy




Toni (Jennifer Grey) in _Red Dawn_ - cute, and killed evil commies!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 6, 2010)

Micara said:


> How could I forget Legolas??? Not Orlando Bloom. Legolas. I can't stand Orlando Bloom.


HOW COULD I FORGET LEGOLAS?! 

Epic Win choice right there M! Epic Choice!


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 6, 2010)

I hearted Legolas from the animated LotR





also Prince/King Caspian from The Chronicles of Narnia





from the Harry Potter books, I was all about Remus Lupin (and loved David Thewlis in the movies!)





Gump from Ridley Scott's Legend


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 6, 2010)

...


> from the Harry Potter books, I was all about Remus Lupin (and loved David Thewlis in the movies!)



Ah... Harry Potter characters. Ever since I first laid my eyes on her, in writing, and then in the movies, Luna Lovegood has been somewhat of a personal favorite.





(Portrayed by Evanna Lynch in the movies)


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 6, 2010)

Micara said:


> How could I forget Legolas??? Not Orlando Bloom. Legolas. I can't stand Orlando Bloom.



Oh yeah, I like Legolas! Good addition!


----------



## furious styles (Apr 6, 2010)

billy's wife in slaughterhouse five


----------



## Tooz (Apr 6, 2010)

.... :\ YEAH YEAH I KNOW


----------



## Crystal (Apr 6, 2010)

Fred Jones :happy:


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 6, 2010)

Tooz said:


> .... :\ YEAH YEAH I KNOW



Well, we now know you like the bad boys 



Crystal said:


> Fred Jones :happy:



Of course you would go for the prep of the bunch


----------



## Crystal (Apr 6, 2010)

Divals said:


> Of course you would go for the prep of the bunch



Well, who else am I supposed to go for? Shaggy the stoner?

Although, Daphne was a hottie, too.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 6, 2010)

Crystal said:


> Well, who else am I supposed to go for? Shaggy the stoner?
> 
> Although, Daphne was a hottie, too.



Um, Velma... duh


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 6, 2010)

Agreed; I would have driven Velma to distraction if she had my 'help' to solve a mystery.

Also, Carmen Sandiego; she was such a mysterious bad girl. Deliciously bad.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 6, 2010)

Divals said:


> Um, Velma... duh



AGREE 
.....


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Apr 7, 2010)

Micara said:


> OMG Yes!!!! Dave was so hot!!!!
> 
> Also, Henry Bolet Jr from "Legend of the Crystal Skull"
> 
> ...



Y'all are right on point, ladies!!!  I love both of them!!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 7, 2010)

Alyosha Karamazov in Dostoevsky's _Brothers Karamazov_ was my fictional crush for quite a while. For several years in online dating/personal ads I would reference him in the "what kind of guy are you looking for" section...


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 7, 2010)

I've been in love with this version of X-Men's Rogue for who knows how long. lol


----------



## Tau (Apr 7, 2010)

The McManus Brother - Boondock Saints.
BraveStar
Throttle - the Leader of the Biker Mice from Mars
Duo Maxwell - Gundam Wing
Bruce Wayne from the original cartoons
Mr Darcy - played by Colin Firth. The others have been LAME

...and 5 million others


----------



## kayrae (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2010)

Gambit on the x-men cartoons.....with that cajun accent, all the time trying to sweet talk someone, how could I resist?





Also.....the same character in the X-men film Wolverine origins was bad as hell.....especially when he made the earth move by pounding his big........stick  :smitten:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9N5RyAPor4

Must watch this one....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO2vqsLs1Xo&feature=related

He's a fucking god to me :smitten:






And yes, I, too, wanted to do Orlando Bloom's elf character :wubu:


----------



## Lamia (Apr 7, 2010)

Aragorn...*sigh*


----------



## Kinnaird (Apr 7, 2010)

Alright...fine!

Jessica Rabbit AND...


----------



## Lamia (Apr 7, 2010)

Tau said:


> The McManus Brother - Boondock Saints.
> BraveStar
> Throttle - the Leader of the Biker Mice from Mars
> Duo Maxwell - Gundam Wing
> ...



omg Colin Firth as Mr Darcy sooo hot.


----------



## BeautifulBigD (Apr 7, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ooh, let us not forget my first-ever fictional character crush, as a little girl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is so funny! He is the first person that came to my mind as one of my childhood crushes. I watched this movie over and over again just to see him!

I did (do) have a lot of fictional character crushes, a couple being Jake Ryan from Sixteen Candles, and my all time favorite..........Angel (Angelus) from Buffy!







Another one because he's just so sexy.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 8, 2010)

Harry Potter - but only because Daniel's naked body is still Harry's. That counts, right?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 8, 2010)

I Much Preferred David as "Booth" as far as hotness goes.

But, Angelus was damn sexy too. [Though I'll fully admit, Spike gave me more panty puddles. ]


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 8, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> AGREE
> .....



DAMN STRAIGHT!!!


----------



## Micara (Apr 8, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> DAMN STRAIGHT!!!



I was Velma for Halloween one year. I wish I had a pic!


----------



## desertcheeseman (Apr 9, 2010)

When I was a kid, I had a terrific crush on Sailor Mercury from the _Sailor Moon_ series. So intelligent, so sweet, and yet so vulnerable:


----------



## BigIzzy (Apr 11, 2010)

ok, I've been crushing on tinkerbell for a few years now.:blush:


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Apr 11, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gambit on the x-men cartoons.....with that cajun accent, all the time trying to sweet talk someone, how could I resist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 11, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gambit on the x-men cartoons.....with that cajun accent, all the time trying to sweet talk someone, how could I resist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't have a crush on Gambit, but he is pretty badass. And being from where I'm from, that's a super bonus.


----------



## quackman (Apr 12, 2010)

I've been crushing on Izzy Spellman from the Spellman Files. Seriously enjoyable book - can't recommend it enough.

I never had a crush on Sailor Moon, but I did love that show and her relationship with Tuxedo Mash.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> I've been in love with this version of X-Men's Rogue for who knows how long. lol



yeah same here.


----------



## ladle (Apr 12, 2010)

Ummm....Kelligrl


----------



## Cece Larue (Apr 12, 2010)

'Nuff Said!


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 12, 2010)

Cece Larue said:


> 'Nuff Said!



Zack!! hahaha...then we totally need to add Ricky (Schroder) to the list! Blonde preppies!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 12, 2010)

Batman as played by Michael Keaton ONLY. Hubba hubba.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 12, 2010)

ladle said:


> Ummm....Kelligrl



Whatever happened to her, anyway?


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Whatever happened to her, anyway?



kelligirl isn't fictional... right? :blink:


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 12, 2010)

I had a big crush on GAMBIT FROM X-MEN. That sexy body, cajun accent and charm got me going. 






I also had a crush on ALL OF THE POWER RANGER GUYS-Jason, Zack, and most of all Tommie.




Tommy








Zach


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Batman as played by Michael Keaton ONLY. Hubba hubba.




Oh my gosh YES!!! I was smitten with him after that film for months and months... how funny cuz I was going to say this one last night...good taste. He is THE ONLY film Batman for me! :wubu: I think I have to go put him on the hotboy thread..hahahaha


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> Oh my gosh YES!!! I was smitten with him after that film for months and months... how funny cuz I was going to say this one last night...good taste. He is THE ONLY film Batman for me! :wubu: I think I have to go put him on the hotboy thread..hahahaha


He seriously makes me sweat. And the bad thing is that my old flame looks just like him!!


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 14, 2010)

Nutty said:


> kelligirl isn't fictional... right? :blink:



No.. she's not fictional... Ladle is being a smarta**.. lol

Right.. adding my own. 

Mr Darcy - brooding, intense, English.. ha ha
Angle in Buffy.. lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 14, 2010)

Blacula, Ftw.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 14, 2010)

Jamie from the Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 4, 2010)

As of today, Jack Bauer. A very, very bad one.


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

I had a crush on Alice from Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 4, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I had a crush on Alice from Alice in Wonderland



You too? Sweet! So did I.


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> You too? Sweet! So did I.



Awesome! (Air Fives Weirdo)


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

Johnny Dangerously


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Johnny Dangerously



Now who is that? I dont wanna hafta google him


----------



## Micara (May 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Johnny Dangerously



OMG I remember that movie! I remember it because Weird Al did a song for it called "This is the Life"! I know he's not fictional, but there was a time where I would have sold my soul for Weird Al. :smitten:


----------



## gobettiepurple (May 4, 2010)

*Prince Eric! I am a sucker for green eyes!*


----------



## kristineirl (May 4, 2010)

mimosa said:


> When I was 11, I had a crush on Edward Scissorhands. :wubu:



Edward Scissorhands is my favorite movie of all time, AND he was my first non-cartoon guy crush. 

to list a few of mine: Aladdin, Jim of the Office, Sayid of LOST and Martin of Questionable Content.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

LOLOLOL When I was little I kind of had a crush on Chaka from Land of the Lost.


----------



## Saoirse (May 5, 2010)

Micara said:


> I know he's not fictional, but there was a time where I would have sold my soul for Weird Al. :smitten:



Im still in that time. :blush:

I love that man!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 5, 2010)

i'm rereading the Sookie Stackhouse books and Eric is so awesome. i haven't seen much of True Blood to know if the show does him justice. Eric makes me crack up throughout the books. So my current crush is Eric Northman


----------



## Micara (May 5, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> i'm rereading the Sookie Stackhouse books and Eric is so awesome. i haven't seen much of True Blood to know if the show does him justice. Eric makes me crack up throughout the books. So my current crush is Eric Northman



I love love love True Blood Eric, but I haven't read the books, so I'm only basing my love for him on the tv show character.

To me, he is so much more attractive than Bill. :smitten:


----------



## HottiMegan (May 5, 2010)

Eric is way better than Bill in the books too. I am awaiting the second season to come out on dvd to buy. I saw the first season, there wasn't enough Eric on that to form my opinion.


----------



## Rowan (May 5, 2010)

BeautifulBigD said:


> That is so funny! He is the first person that came to my mind as one of my childhood crushes. I watched this movie over and over again just to see him!
> 
> I did (do) have a lot of fictional character crushes, a couple being Jake Ryan from Sixteen Candles, and my all time favorite..........Angel (Angelus) from Buffy!



Completely agreed....I had the world's biggest crush on Jake Ryan. Always have and always will I think. Seeing the John Hughes movies as a young girl definitely shaped my views of the ideal guy a bit I think!


----------



## Tad (May 6, 2010)

I just remembered one of my strongest crushes growing up....how I could have forgotten I don't know because I really think it helped define a lot of what I was looking for: Meg, from "A Swiftly Tilting Planet" by Madeleine d'Engle. I was even jealous of Calvin, which I knew was completely illogical, but I couldn't help it: he got my dream girl!


----------



## spiritangel (May 6, 2010)

Maelgwyn yummm from tracy hardings Anchient future series and Brock and En Noah lol all from the same books


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 7, 2010)

If she gained some weight... hello, animated world!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (May 8, 2010)

gabriel byrne in stigmata...hotness, super smart and a bit naughty...fightin for the truth!

View attachment gabriel_byrne_stigmata_002.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (May 8, 2010)

Keanu Reeves in Constantine. Anyone who can kick angels and demons ass and outwit Lucifer is freakin awesome.


----------



## Micara (May 8, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Keanu Reeves in Constantine. Anyone who can kick angels and demons ass and outwit Lucifer is freakin awesome.



YES! Love that movie!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 8, 2010)

Makes me rethink the whole plushie thing. LOL


----------



## biggirlsrock (May 28, 2010)

When I was a 8, I read a book called "The Pumpkin Giant." It was a story of a Giant that ate fat boys and girls. Anyway, the princess in the story, Ariadne Diana was so fat that she had never been able to walk. The only way she could get around was by rolling. Here is how she is described in the book.

There was good reason why the King shook: his only daughter, the Princess Ariadne Diana, was the fattest princess in the whole world. So fat was she, that she had never walked a step in the dozen years of her life, being totally unable to progress over the earth by any method except rolling. And a really beautiful sight it was, too, to see the Princess Ariadne Diana, in her cloth-of-gold rolling-suit, faced with green velvet and edged with ermine, with her glittering crown on her head, trundling along the avenues of the royal gardens, which had been furnished with strips of rich carpeting for her express accommodation. 

But gratifying as it would have been to the King, her sire, under other circumstances, to have had such an unusually interesting daughter, it now only served to fill his heart with the greatest anxiety on her account. The Princess was never allowed to leave the palace Without a bodyguard of fifty knights. It was a great cross, not to say an embarrassment, when she was gleefully rolling in pursuit of a charming red and gold butterfly, to find herself suddenly stopped short by an armed knight with his lance in rest.

I knew then that I fat girls were for me, and it's all thanks to Ariadne Diana. 

View attachment n_a.jpg


----------



## supersizebbw (May 28, 2010)

Micara said:


> How could I forget Legolas??? Not Orlando Bloom. Legolas. I can't stand Orlando Bloom.



Oh yes legolas! 

And seeing some vampire pics reminds me of Brad pitt's character "Louis" in interview with a vampire...i sooo wanted him to bite me!


----------



## Lamia (May 28, 2010)

biggirlsrock said:


> When I was a 8, I read a book called "The Pumpkin Giant." It was a story of a Giant that ate fat boys and girls. Anyway, the princess in the story, Ariadne Diana was so fat that she had never been able to walk. The only way she could get around was by rolling. Here is how she is described in the book.
> 
> There was good reason why the King shook: his only daughter, the Princess Ariadne Diana, was the fattest princess in the whole world. So fat was she, that she had never walked a step in the dozen years of her life, being totally unable to progress over the earth by any method except rolling. And a really beautiful sight it was, too, to see the Princess Ariadne Diana, in her cloth-of-gold rolling-suit, faced with green velvet and edged with ermine, with her glittering crown on her head, trundling along the avenues of the royal gardens, which had been furnished with strips of rich carpeting for her express accommodation.
> 
> ...



This is the most adorable thing. I admit to having rolled around a time or to. Usually when I am cleaning house...much to the amusement of my boyfriend. :blush:


----------



## biggirlsrock (May 29, 2010)

Lamia said:


> This is the most adorable thing. I admit to having rolled around a time or to. Usually when I am cleaning house...much to the amusement of my boyfriend. :blush:



Lamia, NICE!!!  :bow:


----------

